# Question about Honest Kitchen -Preference- Dog Food



## chichi_power (Apr 17, 2013)

I found this dog food online. It seems to be a "starter" dog food of sorts. I believe. Here is the little paragraph I found for it.
"Just add meat! Preference™ is a grain free dog food base-mix made with sweet potatoes, organic alfalfa, coconut, pumpkin, celery and more. This natural, human grade 'foundation diet' offers an easy way to make homemade dog food recipes in your own kitchen. It takes care of all the prep work, so you can add whichever meat or fish you would like.

Preference is an excellent option for dogs who can’t tolerate common protein sources (like chicken, turkey or beef) or who just enjoy a little variety.

- See more at: Preference - Grain Free, Homemade Dog Food Mix | The Honest Kitchen

*Question Time:
#1: Is this a good dog food starter?
#2: It says to add meat. Do I cook the meat first? Or do I do raw. (I have no qualms about raw meat)
#3: If I do raw, should I add the organs as well? 
*


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

The Honest Kitchen foods are 5 star foods, I believe. Preference needs a protein (meat) added to make it complete.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

#1. Yes, it makes a good starter or you can use it whenever at any stage of life.

#2. You can add cooked or raw meat, whichever you prefer. Raw would be the better choice between the two, but ultimately it's up to you.

#3. You can incorporate some organ if you wish, however it is not necessary.


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

THK is a really good food brand, I use every formula except force, keen and preference. I feed raw every three days also. I don't use the preference though, I don't have the skill to balance between the muscle, organ and bone precentage. Keen and force are grain formulas and are not the very best formulas.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

SkyAtBlue said:


> Keen and force are grain formulas and are not the very best formulas.


Force is actually a grain free formula.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I've tried thk,before but honestly my Dexter didnt like it much...i have been on a new food now that's similar to it called I and love and you. My furballs eat this one and the smells are delicious! The one I have has turkey in it too  but we love to add in boiled chopped chicken breasts for additional liking


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

huskyluv said:


> Force is actually a grain free formula.


Whoops , Do you know why those formulas have such a low rating on dogfoodadvisor?


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't visit dog food rating sites, so I could not comment on what they are rated or why.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I started out with Preference & add raw to it. My chi loved it. I had to change to a different food because my chi has severe allergies. She also doesn't do bones, so the THK caused plaque buildup. If your dog is not a chewer, make sure to brush his teeth on this food. It is a very good food. I've used most of the other choices and my chi loved them all.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> I've tried thk,before but honestly my Dexter didnt like it much...i have been on a new food now that's similar to it called I and love and you. My furballs eat this one and the smells are delicious! The one I have has turkey in it too  but we love to add in boiled chopped chicken breasts for additional liking


I have been looking all over for this food locally and no one has it!!  I guess if I want it, I have to order it on line. Hopefully, it will be available here soon!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I feed THK Embark. They get it in the morning and in the evening, I feed them Wellness Core ocean formula. They like both! I like the convenience in THK. It doesn't take up much space. But it is pricey compared to kibble!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Angel1210 said:


> I have been looking all over for this food locally and no one has it!!  I guess if I want it, I have to order it on line. Hopefully, it will be available here soon!


Aw angel would you like a sample of the turkey one? I'm so happy Dexter scarfs this food down!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I did email the company and asked where I could buy it locally and if they had samples. Haven't heard back yet, but it has only been one day (Friday)! So I am optomistic!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Angel1210 said:


> I did email the company and asked where I could buy it locally and if they had samples. Haven't heard back yet, but it has only been one day (Friday)! So I am optomistic!


Good luck getting a reply hehe, I'm sure they would give you that link to put ur zip code in and it'll list retailers that sell it, hope they send a sample!


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

We use THK and we love it as well  I rotate between preference, thrive and zeal. I personally feel that it's better than any kibble out there as it's much less processed. 
SkyAtBlue - while dogfoodadvisor is a great source for information I think some of his information is based too much on ingredient lists and protein %. He doesn't take into account the company's history, safety etc. It's a good starting point but there's exceptions to his ratings I think. 
He rated the THK Force as 3 starts due to protein being at 21%. I would still think the Force would be better than let's say 4health chicken and rice which gets 4 starts from him, yet it's owned by Diamond, grain heavy and has had numerous recalls. So that makes no sense to me.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

We just started on THK last night. I had tried it with Venus a few years ago and she wouldn't touch it. I had tried using chicken broth instead of water, I put raw chicken on top (her favorite food in the whole wide world), I even warmed it in the microwave in an attempt to make her even more spoiled LOL  But alas, she would even give the dish a lick. Ocean, on the other hand, tried a little, but didn't seam to like it. So I mixed in about a tablespoon of chopped up fresh mozzarella and she ate almost all of what I gave her. This might work out for us.


----------

